# pacman tank set up HELP



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

i saw a pacman frog today for 50 bucks and its about 3.5 inches, i have a ten gallon started tank and im wondering wat kind of modifications i would have to do to put in the frog, could i leave some water at the bottom of the tank and some rocks out of the tank as people do with turtles? could somone list how the tank should be set up pleez


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get eco earth. and peat moss. put about 2-3 inches of eco earth on bottom and top layer of peat moss. get a SHALLOW water dish. under tank heater keep tank humid. mist with water 3 times a day your set


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

And a UV-B light . temp of 75-85F


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thermometer and humidty gauge are also good to have.


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

an under tank heater around how much will that cost me in canadaian cause i dont realy have alot of money to spend, would it be ok with just the lid of the fish tank on with the lights


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

you can get a human heatpad with a temp controller, here i can get them for about $12,i dont know in Canada.
It will be fine, just keep the temp and humidity right, and you will have a healthy little pig, theyre nice to keep, Good luck!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

piranhatom said:


> an under tank heater around how much will that cost me in canadaian cause i dont realy have alot of money to spend, would it be ok with just the lid of the fish tank on with the lights
> [snapback]835935[/snapback]​


\

you dont have to use one yet. you can wait. as long as your house is not too cold you wont need a under tank heater


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

my house is about 24 degress and about the humidity thing can i just get a spray bottle and spray everything down a couple times a day


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah just keep the tank covered to keep humidity too


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

ok thanx ill try that and im hoping my frog wont die or anything cause it cost 60 bucks can ill look around a bit more though before i buy it to see if i can find a better deal


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha he wont die


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> haha he wont die
> [snapback]836807[/snapback]​


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I've recently purchased an albino pac-man. he came in a very small terrarium about the size of a cricket keeper..they say he only needs coconut mulch.as long as you keep it moist constantly..you also dont need a heating pad either as long as you keep him/her in a room with no drafts or constant fluctuations in temp...i live in ontario..and hes been fine so far(heating pads also run the risks of cooking your frog!!
The pet store people told me i can keep him in the small terrarium for a month before needing a bigger tank (10 gal)
you will need a ten gallon no matter what in the end and a water dish is nice for your frog to bath in. but if you keep the mulch moist he'll do fine ( horned frogs take water in through thier bellies, they don't need a water dish to live)
day lamps that glow at night are available everywhere and make for a nice addition to your terrarium since these frogs are nocturnal and do most of thier moving around at night.
also take into consideration the sex of your frog..females live longer and grow bigger(and they dont bark at night)....it can be hard to determine this at a young age..but females will NOT bark when misted...as males will.
......hope this helps......
Eden.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my albino is 3 times the size as my regular one now


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

f*cking 50 bucks for 3.5 inches damn thats f*cking high price i got mine the same size for anout 10 bucks and its albino holy sh*t but these are bad ass frogs tho.


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

I found one at the flea market for $35 and its the size of a softball and will mess up a mouse in no time. Just make sure he doesn't eat something he isn't suppose to. I had a smalller one die from eating a chunk of peat moss.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

get eco-earth ..its safe for the frog


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Ive recently set up a new tank for the pac dude...it was fairly cheap and it looks nice..but will need an upgrade in the future....

5 gallon plastic terrarium..( exo-terra faunarium ).. $11.99
1 brick of eco earth..$5.99 / $11.99 for three pack
1 repti-therm mini heating pad.(small size for plastic terrariums(1-5 gal).$19.99
1 repti-rock water dish (small -$3.99 large-6.99
1 terrarium thermometer..$6.99
1 terrarium hygrometer....$6.99

(I also added a small light fixture made by Marina that was originally made to fit in small aquarium hoods which works perfectly for light when hooked up to a dimmer..it fits nicely over the feeding door and wont melt the plastic (optional) ..$12.99)

This setup may or may not meet the requirements of your frog...it can live in the 5 gallon for years but not for life expecially if it is a female frog (they grow bigger) I personally didnt want the ten gallon right away due to lack of space..also note that you may need to cover some of the air holes in the plastic hood.which is easily done with some saran wrap.

please note that all of the prices i have stated are in canadian funds..and may vary depending on where it is you live. it is a fairly nice setup for under 50 bucks (without the light)

also take into consideration that you may not need a heating pad..depending on where you live...I live in ontario..which is rather cold this time of year..so i need the heater.

you should buy a spray bottle to keep the soil moist and humid..mist a few times a day or whenever the soil looks a bit dry..try to keep the humidity above 60% at all times (by partially covering the air holes in the hood.)

hope this helps..pm me for any further questions

Eden


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks like a great list to me

Except I went with the 10 gal

from the start


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

piranhatom said:


> i saw a pacman frog today for 50 bucks and its about 3.5 inches, i have a ten gallon started tank and im wondering wat kind of modifications i would have to do to put in the frog, could i leave some water at the bottom of the tank and some rocks out of the tank as people do with turtles? could somone list how the tank should be set up pleez
> [snapback]835528[/snapback]​


ya 50 bucks is way overpriced for a frog that small I got mine for 15 bucks


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> piranhatom said:
> 
> 
> > i saw a pacman frog today for 50 bucks and its about 3.5 inches, i have a ten gallon started tank and im wondering wat kind of modifications i would have to do to put in the frog, could i leave some water at the bottom of the tank and some rocks out of the tank as people do with turtles? could somone list how the tank should be set up pleez
> ...


hes also in canada


----------

